# pioneer deh-p80prs first look



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

Got my 80prs yesterday, here's a vid using it a little

Pros: 16band graphic eq for left and right. Fully active, dual usb and sd card. Bluetooth streaming. Time alignment, auti eq positioning, bandpass muting, 24db/octave selectable slope


Cons: not all functions accessible from remote, no pigtail rca or usb inputs (usb slipped out once already), setting up network 1 2 and 3 can be laboreous

Pioneer DEH-P80PRS headunit first look - YouTube


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

thegreatestpenn said:


> Got my 80prs yesterday, here's a vid using it a little
> 
> Pros: 16band parametric eq for left and right. Fully active, dual usb and sd card. Bluetooth streaming. Time alignment, auti eq positioning, bandpass muting, 24db/octave selectable slope
> 
> ...







A tiny bead of hotmelt will prevent this from happening. Not pretty, but it is cheap and effective.


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

thegreatestpenn said:


> Got my 80prs yesterday, here's a vid using it a little
> 
> Pros: 16band parametric eq for left and right. Fully active, dual usb and sd card. Bluetooth streaming. Time alignment, auti eq positioning, bandpass muting, 24db/octave selectable slope
> 
> ...


I'm fairly sure it's 16 band _graphic_ for left and right. If it were parametric you would be able to change the center frequencies and possibly width of the boost or cut. I've just swapped out a DVA-7996 and put my 80PRS in it's place and for the first time ever that I've removed an Alpine and put a Pioneer in it's place I don't feel like I lost any sound quality. Admittedly, it's the first Pioneer CD player that I've owned that is billed as an "SQ" unit. It is amazing to have my steering wheel controls, external hard drive, and Ipod access back. 

Also, Sleeve's "Rock on Hot Tip of the Week" is: If you use one of the non-Bluetooth Pioneer remotes (like the CXE2758 or CXC5719) you can access all of the audio functions from the remote. I just tried both of them in my car and they work great. For whatever reason when Pioneer changed the remotes to add the call/end call buttons they decided we didn't need an "audio" or "function" button anymore. I don't intended on sending or receiving calls from my 80PRS so I'm using the other style remote instead.



Edit: So is this whole quote discombobulation thing some type of April Fool's Day joke?


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

you can change the center frequency on it as well as boost and cut. network 1 allows u to change center freq and network 2 allows u to boost and cut iirc


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

, if that is so then you just taught me something 

TY

So I second-guessed myself and double-checked it on the Pioneer site. They claim:

Dual 16-Band Graphic Equalizer

Have you managed to change the center frequencies yet? Typically a parametric will be less than 10 bands. Maybe they publicized it wrong, but it's a long-shot.


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

i had to get the paper manual off pioneer's website to make sure i don't miss anything in-car. that dvd manual doesn't help when in the car unless i bring a computer down with me.

oh if you want satellite radio this isn't for you unless there are new ones that work on bluetooth


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

eq update:
so i just went on the website and it states 16-band graphic. but i have used the HU and adjusted the band centering on network 1 (iirc) and cut bands on network 2 (iirc or network 3) so


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

I just read the important parts of the manual and I believe you were mistaking the adjustable frequency cut-off points (crossover points) for adjustable center frequencies (EQ). Honest mistake


----------

